# A very, very short epic poem



## LaughinJim (May 22, 2012)

*The Envoy of Swashbucklers*
*A Tribute to Leonidas and His Wife*

Out in the harbor the tall ships blockaded
Up on the main masts flew Ol’ Jolly Roger
I’ll let Maria, my Queen handle this codger
She will settle this one completely unaided 

King Leo rode out with the gents of the country
To hunt wild boar as he did every Friday
Pirates were people who were meant to pay
They’ll get little from us, especially money

The long boats rowed in and could sense no fear
From the citizenry who had seen this before
They trusted King Leo, if he wished to hunt boar
Then let him, they said for the Queen was here

The guards of the city did meet them at port
Led the envoy to the castle and he was impressed
How riches abounded, how well the folks dressed
We’ll squeeze them and squeeze them, the old codger thought

At court she sat and listened to threats
Of raping and pillaging and various deeds
In her mind were the visions of trampling steeds
These cowardly pirates will have some regrets

When the envoy was finished, he requested beds
And women, of course for the guards who stood with him
And the Queen said ‘Of course’ and the drums beat a rhythm
She stood up quite slowly ‘Now off with their heads!’


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 22, 2012)

> Pirates were people who were meant to pay





> Then let him, they said for the Queen was here



These lines didn't seem to work well. The last couple stanzas didn't entirely make sense to me, either. 

I liked the intro, and it made me keep reading, but I can't say the ending left it memorable.


----------



## LaughinJim (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the read. This one does need some attention. I threw it up rather quickly.

As to its significance, there are some who do know.


----------

